# 2 events 1 location... how do i...



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Forum,
we have a preliminary OK to go with a new concept of "2 events, 1 location" idea. we are doing a Ghost Hunt inside the fortress, and partnering with a local paranormal research group as the first event where the public will partake in a certified ghost hunt using state of the art technology, and our second event, Tunnels of Terror - a more traditional haunted house inside the fortress tunnel system. My question is for you folks who run dual events... how do you manage your queue lines and keep a steady flow of patrons? we had thought of doing things in a specific order, but will that backfire and cause a long wait for the first event?

any help you can provide will be appreciated. 
here is our concept proposal that can better explain the process as a whole. 
http://docs.google.com/View?id=dftmj97z_6d6q4fgfx


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It really depends on your layout and location of your haunt. If you can, I would have a ticket booth at the entrance of your event and then sell tickets. If they buy tickets for both attractions, give them a discounted price. Then give them a ticket(s) for your attractions and let them go to whatever they want first.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

here's a thought: 
selling tickets to timed ghost hunts (ex. 7:30pm ghost hunt) and scheduling them every 30 minutes... give the ticket booth 30 tickets per tour (poss. 8 tours per night) to sell, when they sell out, we close that tour. While people wait for the tours, they can go to the other event or vice-versa? 

does that make sense? it's 2:30am and i can't sleep because i'm thinkin about halloween stuff... some say i'm crazy, and i usually agree. 

thanks again for the comments


----------

